# caisson



## tbook

¿Alguien sabe qué es un _caisson_ (cuarto submarino herméticamente sellado para trabajar en la construcción de puentes, se hace un pozo y se sumerge la cabina)? He encontrado dos significados: caja hidráulica y pozo de cimientos, pero no tengo idea de que son ninguna de las tres cosas. ¿Me ayudan?


----------



## cirrus

Puede ser los dos. Para mi lo que viene a la mente primero es una caja sumergida donde la presión del aire interior es más que su entorno para que no entre agua.  A lo mejor este enlace a wiki lo explica mejor que yo.


----------



## vicky0522

Saludos, 
Necesito de nuevo la ayuda de ustedes
Quiero traducir el siguiente escrito:

"In geotechnical engineering, a caisson is a retaining, watertight structure used, for example, to work on the foundations of a bridge pier, for the construction of a concrete dam, or for the repair of ships."

mi intento es:

"En ingeníera geotécnica un "caisson" es un contenedor, estructura hermética usada, por ejemplo, en el trabajo de fundaciones del pilar de un puente, para la construcción de una presa de concreto o reparacion de buques"

Muchas gracias a todos,, Buen día


----------



## tenpao

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pozo_de_cimentación


----------



## vicky0522

Tenpao,, mil gracias,,,


----------



## Cubanboy

Cajón para cimentación por aire comprimido.


----------



## Idiomático

Otra posibilidad:

En el léxico de la ingeniería geotécnica, un cajón hidráulico es una estructura de contención hermética empleada, por ejemplo, para trabajar en las fundaciones de los pilares de los puentes, en la construcción de presas de hormigón o en la reparación de buques.


----------



## vicky0522

Muchas gracias a todos,, por su ayuda,,


----------



## deirdreh

por lo visto en español se llama pozo de cimentación
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caisson
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pozo_de_cimentación


----------



## currupipi

En algunos países anglófonos como Canadá el concepto "caisson" ha derivado a lo que en español llamamos "pilote" o en otras zonas angloparlantes "pile", es decir, elementos de cimentación profunda y sección circular que alcanzan longitudes de, p.ej. 15 o 20 m, es decir, mucho mayores que las de un pozo de cimentación, y que si bien originalmente, al igual que los pozos de cimentación, eran de hormigón en masa, hoy en día para esas longitudes tienden a ser ser más bien de hormigón armado. Dado que se suelen perforar en el terreno con una barrena (como la broca de una taladradora doméstica), para ser más específicos se suelen denominar "drilled caissons".


----------

